# Riding Poland South Central



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

We made a trip to Bielsko-Biala area of South central Poland. Found some very nice mountain biking in the Beskidy Mountains near the town of Buczkowice. We are actually at the ski area Sczrk. Here are 4 short vids of some stunt riding by a friend of the family and us riding downhill. Also a few pics of us getting ready to ride and on the mountain.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice! If you likes the DH'ing let me know when you'd like to go to Diablo. I'll show you and Audre(?) around. Fun, fun, fun, isn't it!? What did you think of the Stinky with all that travel? ttyl, Fahn


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*Ah Downhill..........*

What a blast...the Kona Stinky was like riding a motorcycle! Love the travel. Will have to go with you and your crew some weekend to one of the ski areas to ride. I rode for about 4 hours.....definetely want to ride DH some more.


----------



## JeffSkisMontana (Sep 7, 2003)

*well it ....*

.....has been about 4 years since we visited...wondering if anyone knows if the mtn biking scene is growing in this area of Poland?


----------



## luke79 (Mar 9, 2013)

sweet


----------



## trucha (Feb 26, 2009)

That's cool. I lived in Bielsko-B in 2004 and brought my mtn bike with me. Actually, I gave it to a friend when I left on the condition that she never get rid of it as I would be back one day to ride the Beskidy again. 
The riding there is awesome and there were no trail restrictions and most people stared at me like I was crazy. I imagine there are more mtn bikers there now. I remember on lazy days, I'd take the Szyndielnia gondola up and back then it only cost 4zl which was $1. A bargain for 2000+ vertical decents. From the top you could drop into szczyrk and take another lift for a big decent. If you get a map of the area it is just amazing at how much trail there is around there. It is even better now that it is part of Schengen as there were a bunch of trails that dropped into slovakia or czech that I couldn't do when I was there. Oh, and huts that sell beer and sausage every 4 miles are pretty awesome too. 

Are you from Montana? I'm from bozeman


----------



## maximoff (May 22, 2013)

Hi, I live in Bielsko-Biała and ride a lot in Szczyrk. I am really pleased that you like our region. To be honest, year by year a lot of riders come here and a lot is done to support them I mean contests, new paths etc. It develops really in a good way. I would strongly recommend to visit it nowadays.


----------

